# Salsa's New Home



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi Everybody - My name is Debby and I'm counting my lucky stars tonight because Salsa came home with me today!!! When I first met her at Kimberly's house a couple of weeks ago she climbed into my lap and into my heart just like that! She is an absolute sweetheart and we're totally in love with her!

I live about a half hour away from Kimberly and very close to Jeannie and Maddie. I also met Jane today when I picked up Salsa.

What a great community this forum is. I'm sure I'm going to learn a lot here and I'm looking forward to sharing Salsa's adventures with you.:biggrin1:

P.S. Salsa says, "Hi, Galleta. I'm over here now! Yikes, they have a black & white cat here and she hissed at me. I guess I'll have to be nice to her" LOL


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Welcome Debby and Salsa:whoo::whoo: Glad you joined the forum. Hope to meet you soon at local play dates*
Sally


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! So glad that we get to have Salsa updates.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for keeping us posted!!! She is adorable and I look forward to many tales and many photos!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:welcome: Debby! What a pleasure that you decided to join the funky bunch! Hope Kimberly warned you about our picture addiction, but I see you already have a cute avatar pic of little Miss Salsa. :clap2:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome!!!!

Ryan


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Welcome Debby and Salsa - you are going to love it here. And tell Salsa that the Havanese have a tendency to terrorize kitties so she probably doesn't have to be nice for long. Congratulations on your beautiful girl.

Lisa and MeMe


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah, Debby! I'm so glad you made it to the forum. 

Please give Salsa a kiss from me. (I will wait until morning to share Salsa's message with Galleta.)


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.....it is a lot of fun and addicting as well as these cute little ones.....beware you never know when MHS will strike....trust me!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Welcome! We've all fallen in love with your new girl already and we are glad you are here too!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome! Congrats on Salsa.....hmmm......makes me want some chips to go with!:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah! You're here! Welcome to the forum! It's nice to have Salsa's Mom here! :whoo:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Debby and welcome back Salsa! 

I am very excited that you will be posting here and sharing Salsa's progress with us! She was my favorite from the very start.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

:welcome::welcome:Hi Debby,

I was just thinking how lucking you were to get a puppy from Kimberly....but you know that 

This is a great place....wonderful people here, glad you joined!!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum Debby and Salsa. What a great name for a pup!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome Debby & Salsa. She is a cutie!! 

Karen


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I was so happy to see Cash on here earlier and now Salsa, too. I get so attached to the forum puppies and after seeing pictures frequently, it's so sad when they disappear from radar, so I am thrilled when the puppies end up with families that are open to being sucked into the life of the Havaneseforum, too <g>

Alexa


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome Debby!! I'm sure you and Salsa will be joining our playgroup! We also live near Maddie & Jeanne. Salsa is soooo cute!! You sure are lucky :biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome Debby...you will definitely love it here...these gals and guys know what they are talking about! And you have the cutest new baby...don't you just feel like showing her off all the time?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome Debbie and Salsa! It will be so fun to watch Salsa grow and you couldn't be luckier than to have one of Kimberly's puppies! This forum offers a wealth of information and lot's of friendship...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations Debby on your new little one. Salsa is such a cutie, we are so glad to have you both on the forum.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Welcome Debby and cute little Salsa!!
How lucky we are you are going to share with us her growing up antics!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Debbie I am so happy that you joined our forum, and that can continue to see Salsa on a regular basis!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Debbie and Salsa!!! We are already so attached to your little girl it will be great to get to know you and see her grow up!!! 

I 2nd the motion for more pictures. Nothing assures your favor on the forum more than puppy pictures. LOL...


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Debbie! How did the first night go with you little cutie pie?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Debby!:wave:

I'm so glad you joined the forum so we can see pictures of Salsa growing up. We have watched the pups since birth! Salsa was my favorite! You are so lucky!:hug: She is a doll!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Debby,
Welcome to the forum and I know you will be so happy with Salsa. It will be fun to hear her stories and watch her grow.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Molly gives a SHOUT-OUT to you and Salsa! :director:

Enjoy this great place...and the great (and somewhat WACKY! :crazy people...LOTS of laughs here! ound:ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Debby!!!

Glad to see you made it to the forum so quickly! It was great to meet you and your daughter yesterday. We all look forward to hearing about Salsa's antics as she grows up!

:welcome:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Debby! I'm so glad you've joined us!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Debby and Salsa. Looking forward to reading your adventures.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome Debby. Before long you'll be addicted . . . to your puppy Salsa and to the forum. Show us lots of pictures and tell us lots of stories. Have fun with your new baby.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome Debby! I'm glad you've joined us. I hope to meet you and Salsa at a play date one day. We live just outside the Bay Area.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!

The first night went really well. Salsa slept all night in her crate on the bedside table next to me without a whimper! Potty is going pretty well too. I'm going to keep her more confined in her ex-pen until I get a better feel for her schedule. I haven't done puppy training in 20 years.

This is my first forum so I'll probably be a little slow in my posts and pictures until I learn how to use the features. I'll probably be spending a lot of time on the housetraining threads. Be patient with me!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Debby! I'm so happy we'll be seeing and hearing more of Salsa. She's been one of my faves for a while now. I just love her facial markings! How nice that you are close to other Hav owners. 

I'm sure you'll do great with the training. Yup, we'll be patient.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome Debby, and this is so wonderful!!! How amazing to have watched the Fiesta litter when first born, watch the webcam and now to see how little Salsa will be doing and watching her continuing to grow.  Kimberly is a great breeder with a wealth of advise, you are very lucky to have such a supportive breeder.  Hugs to the both of you


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome Debby and welcome back Salsa!!:biggrin1:
Congratulations on your new puppy, she is *outrageously* adorable!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, Salsa and welcome to your Mom, Debby. So glad we will be able to keep an eye on you and hear all about you and see you grow up.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: Debbie and Salsa, we are happy you've joined us.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations Debby on your beautiful new Hav Salsa! She sure is a beauty. Isn't Kimberly the best? :biggrin1:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome, Welcome! I am so glad you joined and you live by! I live a minutes from Kimberly. So we will have to set up some play dates!

Salsa is adorable


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome: Debby and Salsa! Look forward to seeing Salsa's pictures and hearing about her antics.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:wave: Debby!! I'm sorry I'm so late in welcoming you, but I've not logged in for a day or so. I'm thrilled you decided to take the big leap and post. As we've discussed, Salsa is a favorite here, and everyone will be thrilled to share your experiences with that cutie! Maddie and I are looking forward to seeing you at a playdate. Salsa will be the hit of the party!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I've been on vacation so just saw this thread.

Welcome Debbie and Salsa!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Salsa made her first play date appearance at Roxie's birthday party and she was a HUGE HIT! She was a tad newrvous for about 3 minutes, but then hit the ground running and she was everyone's favorite. Ask if anyone can post a picture from the party that did not include Salsa. It was not done! 

We are looking forward to more playdates with Salsa. BTW--my teen dog sitter says you need a little boy named Chip!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cheryl said:


> BTW--my teen dog sitter says you need a little boy named Chip!!


Oh, that's hilarious!

I am so impressed at the little Miss Socialite Salsa who is already out hitting the Havanese social scene at such a young age! What a hoot.

Cheryl, was she nervous or just observing? Salsa would always be the one to sit back and just take in the new scene (or visitors) and then would go check it all out after she had assessed it. Her sister, Galleta, was opposite and would jump in and go see anyone or anything first and then back off when she realized it was too much at the moment (especially a bigger, rowdy dog). Carmella was right in between the two.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

She was visibly shaking but it was so shortlived most did not notice.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh! She was my shaker after car rides. Poor baby. I hope she grows out of that one really fast!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Oh! She was my shaker after car rides. Poor baby. I hope she grows out of that one really fast!


Yeah I do too! I've been trying to take her on a short ride everyday. One day she uke: during the ride and then ate it! LOL

She was a little nervous when she first arrived, but when I put her down she went poo and then was fine. It took her almost no time at all to warm up to all the other dogs.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh good! It bugs me that she was my solid car traveler up until the last week when she started trembling. She never puked with me, but she did have the BM on the day she went home with you. The timing really stunk - literally!

On a positive note, I've always loved how Salsa watched the action and then jumped in with great confidence. She's been amazing with bigger, older dogs all along. She's amazing in that regard.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:welcome: Sorry I am so late to offer my welcome, but I'm so glad you are here! Salsa is adorable and sounds like she is settling in to her forever home beautifully!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I've been absent for a while and am still trying to catch up - so WELCOME and CONGRATS on your beautiful little girl!

Hope to see more pics soon.

Wanda


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

WOW! Look at that SO cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k., so WHERE are these pictures you're talking about Cheryl? Who's holding out??!!

I love the exchange between Kimberly and Debby about Salsa. I feel like I'm eavesdropping, it's fascinating!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

marjrc said:


> I love the exchange between Kimberly and Debby about Salsa. I feel like I'm eavesdropping, it's fascinating!


LOL!! Well, the one advantage of Debby getting Salsa a little later than the 10-week mark is that she developed the shaking in the car with me and I know it wasn't anything that happened with the change in going to Debby's house or Debby's routine. (I think we all tend to wonder what the triggers are.) It is obvious that it was something that changed in her own development, and I find it encouraging because it seems that it will probably revert quickly too. Debby's being so good at helping her adapt to car rides by keeping her going on short trips daily.

Debby, if she starts vomiting regularly, you may want to consider not feeding her prior to the car ride (or only a few little kibbles to get something into her stomach first) and then rewarding her midway through the ride or at the end of the ride, so it has a positive association. I thought it is the motion bothering her, but the shaking makes it seem like a nervous thing.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I know it's a little OT but I thought I'd chime in. Tessa was a shaker and a uke: She did both all the way home when we got her and a few times after that. I just began taking her everywhere I could even if it was a 5 min ride and I would talk excitedly to her about how much fun we were having (yeah, I did feel a little silly, lol) I also made sure that sometimes we did do something fun after a car ride. Now as soon as I ask her if she wants to go bye-bye she runs to the door wagging her tail very excited. And I just took her last week on an 11 hr car ride one way to FL where she was perfect. No shakes and no uke:

I jjust wanted to share that there is hope!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

This is just so cool to get to still follow Salsa. Thank you for joining the forum Debbie and thanks for sharing Salsa with us. And your conversations with Kimberly. (K- you are like a doting mother) 

Cash was a weezy one on Car trips and he grew out of it too with the short car rides.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the advice and support. This is a great community!

The vomiting only happened once (on a little longer drive), but I do notice that she has to go poop immediately after getting out of the car. A few days ago I took her to my local Curves to meet some ladies and she pooped on the floor! Oops! I tried to pick her up midway through to get her outside and only proceeded to smoosh the poop into her fur, then tried to clean her up with baby wipes and made a bigger mess and had it all over me, so we went home and had our first butt bath!!!! :biggrin1: Now I know to walk her a little when she gets out of the car before we go inside anywhere. She did the same thing at Cheryl's house (pooped when I first put her down). So, I just think it's a little nervousness. She gets over it right away though.

We have our first puppy class on Saturday (Sirius Puppy Training- under 18 weeks). I'm a little nervous about how she'll react to the bigger breed dogs.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh Debby that is quite a picture! Can't wait for butt baths!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Salsa's Mom said:


> We have our first puppy class on Saturday (Sirius Puppy Training- under 18 weeks). I'm a little nervous about how she'll react to the bigger breed dogs.


Don't worry, Salsa will do just fine as she's been really well socialized. Did you ever take Salsa to a dog park? Has she met any dogs other than Havs?
The most important thing is for you to be relaxed, because that leash you will be holding is a transmitter and everything you are feeling, so will Salsa.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I completely agree with Julia- the more calm you are, the more calm your dog.

As to potty right outside the car, Dora has never broken that trait! We joke she takes after my husband and likes to check out the bathroom where ever we go!

Great job getting her involved in puppy classes right away- make it fun and soon, you won't keep her away from the car!

Amanda


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Last night my husband was watching a movie with Jack Nicholson, "The Pledge". Everytime he came on the screen Salsa growled at him. What's up with that? Maybe we need to invite Jack to our house so Salsa can get socialized with him!!! LOL


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Debby, that is hilarious! Maybe Salsa is commenting on Jack's acting abilities?

Or just playing along with him?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that's hilarious! Jack is a bit creepy looking. Ha ha!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Maybe Salsa doesn't like that raspy voice of his and I agree with Kimberly- he is kinda creepy looking. As for pooping right after she gets out of the car-look on the bright side- she doesn't poop IN the car!! Salsa is a real cutie and puppy classes are so much fun.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Debby, LOL, Jack Nicholson really is sort of creepy, don't blame poor Salsa for thinking so! 

Kubrick will pick random movies/characters that he for some reason won't like and just growl and growl and growl at them. He did that at a Home Improvement show once where Jill was dressed up as a carrot for Halloween. For some reason he didn't like that at all. :suspicious:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Salsa is a very intuitive little girl!!! would you really want to invite Jack to your house?


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Good instincts, girl. That Jack is creepy looking.

Toby has shaken every time we've seen him for the first minute or so and then he seems to settle. I hope he doesn't shake too much in the car on the way home tomorrow. (Or puke! I can hope, right?)


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

TobyBaby said:


> Good instincts, girl. That Jack is creepy looking.
> 
> Toby has shaken every time we've seen him for the first minute or so and then he seems to settle. I hope he doesn't shake too much in the car on the way home tomorrow. (Or puke! I can hope, right?)


I agree with everyone, I think it's the creep factor. I don't like most of the movies he's in anyway.

Toby will probably be fine. Just take some baby wipes and towels along just in case. You must be excited!


----------



## JudyT (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, getting my puppy Monday and can not wait, been checking this breed for months and made the decision to get one. Looking forward to having the puppy although I am sure I will be learning a lot, not had a puppy for 25 years.

Judy


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Judy, and welcome. More info please. What are you getting? Boy? Girl? Do you have a name yet? You're in for such fun and exciting times with your new baby.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: Judy. :wave:

Do tell us more, we are dying to know. Any pics you can share with us?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome Judy T!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome, Judy...you might want to start a new thread, especially when you bring your new baby home. We want pictures, too! I'm excited for you...I have two of my own and they bring so much joy!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

:welcome: Welcome Judy, looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Here's a video of Salsa and Maddie playing taken at Roxie's 1st birthday party. I just posted the videos of all the Havs on Roxie's birthday thread. You can tell that Maddie and Salsa love each other. Salsa is a little pistol, and gets right in the play with all the dogs. Maddie and Salsa are having a playdate this Thursday!:bounce:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww Maddie and Salsa are BFFs!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

That video was so cute Salsa is like a Mini Me of Maddie LOL


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like Maddie found someone who likes to play as much as she does!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Salsa and Maddie are so cute together! I think they know they are related!

Amanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jeanne, Maddie and Salsa are so cute playing. Benji loved watching them play.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That is too cute for words.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Salsa and Maddie are adorable together...what fun!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

That's such a cute video! They look so similar, Maddie is like the big sister! It's fun to see Salsa all growed up and playing! I saw her when she was very small and she was a little lap doggie! Not that I minded THAT one bit!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to you Judy!!

That video was great! I just love to see how puppies play with such joy!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Love the video - that is soooo cute!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Salsa and Maddie are just meant to be together! What a bond! Cute video, Jeanne!


----------

